# extend evisitor



## wimo (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi I have an evisitor visa that runs out April 2011 it does not have the "no furthur stay" endorsement on it, does anyone know if it is possible to extend these visas on shore once you get near to the 3 month limit stay to a full E676 12 month visa?? or is my only option to visit New Zealand for afew weeks and come back and have a second 3 months.

thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

wimo said:


> Hi I have an evisitor visa that runs out April 2011 it does not have the "no furthur stay" endorsement on it, does anyone know if it is possible to extend these visas on shore once you get near to the 3 month limit stay to a full E676 12 month visa?? or is my only option to visit New Zealand for afew weeks and come back and have a second 3 months.
> 
> thanks


You can do extensions of visitor visas where there is not an NFS and just what you may be granted will depend on individual circumstances, ie. having funds to support yourself will be the prime consideration.
Tourists - Visitors - Visas & Immigration


----------

